# Running VMware with 9.1 and newer?



## justD (Dec 4, 2013)

Folks,

Back in March I got some good advice from this board: install 9-STABLE instead of trying to be leading edge with my first FreeBSD installation. So I did, got everything working with VMware, and started re-learning the sh shell (I had to stop using Berkeley Unix when my employer gave me a PDP11, a tape and two boxes of Unix SysV documentation long, long ago...). I haven't had a lot of time to spend doing system tweaking, and I have a few GUI things I'd like to do, so I just installed GhostBSD (based on v9.2) in another VMware virtual machine.

VMware tells me that VMware Tools (specifically whatever software is involved in sharing files with the host system) doesn't work with FreeBSD 9.1 and higher. The reason for this is probably too complicated for me to understand, so I'll just ask this:  are there any plans to fix whatever changed from 9.0 to 9.1 on your part? Or do I have to wait for VMware to step up to this challenge?

Thanks for thinking about this.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 6, 2013)

VMware will probably get with the times at some point and update VMWare tools to work with newer versions of FreeBSD. For the time being you can share files between the host and the VM over the network.  Samba perhaps?  (if your host is Windows based).


----------



## justD (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow -- you can do that?  I'm used to trying out a distribution in a VM for a while, then putting it in a partition.  That's another way of saying that I'm used to booting one or the other.  But sure, both OS'es are running at the same time, so why couldn't I network them together if I can stand the processor overhead.  Thanks for the pointer, @ph0enix -- I'll go read up on Samba.


----------



## rainer_d (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.vmware.com/resources/compati ... 9294,d.bGQ


Workstation 10 only supports 9.1, Fusion only supports 9.0 - but ESXi 5.5 does support 9.2

I haven't tried it, though. I've switched to using the open-source vmware-tools. http://www.freshports.org/emulators/open-vm-tools/


----------

